# Bandsaw Guides



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2018)

Yesterday while cutting through some large rounds, my bandsaw froze up. Thought it was because my guides were out of adjustment, but didn't realize the extent until I started taking things apart. Found a couple sheared parts, and one jammed between the lower guides. So, I'm looking to replace the guides. Anyone have a recommendation? My bandsaw is a 16" Jet. Thanks. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Yesterday while cutting through some large rounds, my bandsaw froze up. Thought it was because my guides were out of adjustment, but didn't realize the extent until I started taking things apart. Found a couple sheared parts, and one jammed between the lower guides. So, I'm looking to replace the guides. Anyone have a recommendation? My bandsaw is a 16" Jet. Thanks. Chuck



How old of saw- what kind of guides do you have- pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2018)

Jet Bandsaw manufactured in 2002. Pictures will have to be forthcoming. Chuck


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 4, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Yesterday while cutting through some large rounds, my bandsaw froze up. Thought it was because my guides were out of adjustment, but didn't realize the extent until I started taking things apart. Found a couple sheared parts, and one jammed between the lower guides. So, I'm looking to replace the guides. Anyone have a recommendation? My bandsaw is a 16" Jet. Thanks. Chuck



I've had great luck with the Carter guides. They are made for just about every bandsaw. http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2018)

Ditto what Larry said Chuck. I put the Carter guides on my Rockwell Delta saw in December, it is a vast improvement over the stock guides. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 5, 2018)

Those Carter Guides might be great, but they're way overpriced. The retrofit kit for my Jet 18" is $244, but it's mostly made of 10 bearings and a small amount of metal. Sure wish there was a little more competition to bring those prices down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 5, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Those Carter Guides might be great, but they're way overpriced. The retrofit kit for my Jet 18" is $244, but it's mostly made of 10 bearings and a small amount of metal. Sure wish there was a little more competition to bring those prices down.


Doesn't Jet sell a set of replacement guides?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Those Carter Guides might be great, but they're way overpriced. The retrofit kit for my Jet 18" is $244, but it's mostly made of 10 bearings and a small amount of metal. Sure wish there was a little more competition to bring those prices down.



But those Carter Guides are made and machined here in Grand Rapids Michigan, not from overseas...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 6, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> But those Carter Guides are made and machined here in Grand Rapids Michigan, not from overseas...



Michigan aside, I don't see see how the engineering and manufacturing on these guide could be that much. The guide replacement for my bandsaw linked below is $244 which is half what I paid for my used Jet Bandsaw: 
http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/jet-18
http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/jet-18​
The small amount of milled metal on these guide replacements shouldn't be that much to manufacture on a CNC machine, and the 10 bearings probably cost them less than $40 bought in in bulk. In my mind these guides should be priced closer to $120 than $244.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Michigan aside, I don't see see how the engineering and manufacturing on these guide could be that much. The guide replacement for my bandsaw linked below is $244 which is half what I paid for my used Jet Bandsaw:
> http://www.carterproducts.com/band-saw-products/band-saw-conversion-kits/jet-18​
> The small amount of milled metal on these guide replacements shouldn't be that much to manufacture on a CNC machine, and the 10 bearings probably cost them less than $40 bought in in bulk. In my mind these guides should be priced closer to $120 than $244.



a little quick math as a former business owner and I will disagree. Retail on something specialized like this is always High. small volume. I bet their costs equal or exceed your retail suggestion. Price of used saw has nothing to do with equation.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something. Doesn't Jet sell replacement parts for the bandsaws? What does a Jet set of guides cost? The real question is the difference between a Jet supplied part and the Carter part and is the difference worth it.


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. Doesn't Jet sell replacement parts for the bandsaws? What does a Jet set of guides cost? The real question is the difference between a Jet supplied part and the Carter part and is the difference worth it.



I don't know about Jet, but the Carter guides far exceed the stock ones that came with my Delta/Rockwell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2018)

It all comes down to demand.


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 6, 2018)

@FranklinWorkshops, Last time I checked Jet didn't offer a guide upgrade kit for my older model. Jet would rather you buy their latest model than sell a guide upgrade kit. Buying the individual parts that make up the newer guides isn't cost effective either considering their markup on parts. Probably why Carter thinks they can justify the $244 price on their kit.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 6, 2018)

That's too bad. Another case of planned obsolescence it would seem. Sounds like you don't have many options that you find cost effective. I normally used these type of events to justify buying a new machine. Try the line I always use, "But honey, it broke and I can't fix it. I've got to have another one so I can make that (fill in the blank) you've always wanted." Works every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 6, 2018)

@Lou Currier, Demand or not, I'm disinclined to use or recommend a company that charges absorbently high prices. Carter makes nice products, but they forgot the company slogan about developing products that are "...less costly". 

@Nature Man, Looks like Carter guides for your 16" JET cost is the same as the one for my 18" Jet saw. Please let me know if you find a more affordable solution.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2018)

I will just agree to disagree but will add one comment and please dont think I'm trying to argue just stating what I know. 

With cost of material, my time machining (which isn't cheap), and overhead cost of tooling and the machines I couldnt match that price making them where i work. i would quote you double that. 

With a running setup like they have my best guess is they have what you think is a good price as their price of manufacture .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @Lou Currier, Demand or not, I'm disinclined to use or recommend a company that charges absorbently high prices. Carter makes nice products, but they forgot the company slogan about developing products that are "...less costly".
> 
> @Nature Man, Looks like Carter guides for your 16" JET cost is the same as the one for my 18" Jet saw. Please let me know if you find a more affordable solution.





gman2431 said:


> I will just agree to disagree but will add one comment and please dont think I'm trying to argue just stating what I know.
> 
> With cost of material, my time machining (which isn't cheap), and overhead cost of tooling and the machines I couldnt match that price making them where i work. i would quote you double that.
> 
> With a running setup like they have my best guess is they have what you think is a good price as their price of manufacture .



I obviously agree with Cody. You want to see spendy- Look at lagunas after market fence

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Finally had a chance to take a couple of pics of the lower guide, from different angles. Not sure what the brand of the guide is. Also, have not yet called Jet to see if or how much their guides are. Below are the pics. Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 7, 2018)

@Nature Man, your setup is similar to mine. The silver bearing (thrust?) can be easily replaced with an after market sealed bearing. It's the two side wheels (not really bearings ) that might be out of production. I soak mine overnight in light machine oil when they start sticking. It is a shame Jet sold these band saws with such a crappy guide design. Hope for your sake they have an upgrade kit. Let me know what you find out. 

PM me for my phone# if you want to talk about the bearing replacement.

-Karl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 8, 2018)

I recently watched video by a Carter rep on adjusting a band saw blade. It was very informative. I know his job was to sell their product, but his method worked well on my 20" Jet band saw. From what I learned from his demo was the upper guide of the Cater system allows you to make a curved cut in the wood easier. I only cut larger blanks on my 20' saw so I don't think the Carter system is worth it to me, but if was making cutting boards shaped like Texas they would the thing to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 8, 2018)

@CWS That was probably Alex Snodgrass, he's dang good with that saw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Talked to Jet this morning. Best they can do is sell replacement parts as needed, and all parts seem to be in stock. Looking at the lower guides only, the replacement parts total $118.31, and I assume the upper guides would be a similar price. Thus, full replacement parts through Jet would probably run about $240. Appears that the Carter route might be a better way to go, for only a few dollars more. Thoughts? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Talked to Jet this morning. Best they can do is sell replacement parts as needed, and all parts seem to be in stock. Looking at the lower guides only, the replacement parts total $118.31, and I assume the upper guides would be a similar price. Thus, full replacement parts through Jet would probably run about $240. Appears that the Carter route might be a better way to go, for only a few dollars more. Thoughts? Chuck


yep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 9, 2018)

@Nature Man, I've been wondering about a less costly fix that you might want to consider. First, cut off wheels from both side guides (or shear off in your case) then drill short 12mm diameter hole down middle for round Olson Cool Blocks. Make the hole short enough so the cool block sticks out a little ways. If this works then it's only a $17 fix + cost of a drill bit. Added bonus: cool blocks might not gum up like bearings do when cutting green wood.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Olson-Cool...379930&hash=item1a476c69c5:g:SEwAAMXQ4uJSFpop​
Also, consider Jason B's comments on this video:





...I have tried many different systems my current system is your typical bearing for the rear of the blade and blocks on the left and right of the blade by using bearings in the sides there is less contact with the blade witch means less stable and as for friction there is no issue with blocks with heating up the blade unless you have them so tight the blade can hardly move and the same would happen with bearings this is not my opinion I have tested all kinds of setups most saws come with blocks because they work the best now people go to bearings because they look cool and someone started this idea they are better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2018)

Finally settled on the Carter guides. Not too difficult to install. Decided to replace the blade also, and just finished assembling a couple days ago. Have a backlog of wood to cut the next time I have time in the shop. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @Nature Man, I've been wondering about a less costly fix that you might want to consider. First, cut off wheels from both side guides (or shear off in your case) then drill short 12mm diameter hole down middle for round Olson Cool Blocks. Make the hole short enough so the cool block sticks out a little ways. If this works then it's only a $17 fix + cost of a drill bit. Added bonus: cool blocks might not gum up like bearings do when cutting green wood.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Olson-Cool...379930&hash=item1a476c69c5:g:SEwAAMXQ4uJSFpop​
> Also, consider Jason B's comments on this video:
> ...



Everybody has their opinion. I do not cut curves. Have 3 saws. Griz21 and 19. Spent the time to set up. Bearings are easy to set. Easy access. Last a long time. Only create heat if you set backwards. Laguna with ceramic guides. They are absolute pain to adjust. Bottom was designed for someone with considerably smaller hands than i have. Top ones are easy to access but i HATE adjusting them. It is an exercise in futility. And after i finally get them close enough they do not stay that way. But the worst is they create sparks. After one yr+ that saw is going to be sold. Just too finicky for what i want it for.


----------



## rhossack (May 26, 2018)

My favorite at the moment. 

https://spaceageceramics.com


----------

